# Privacy Fence Work



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I actually need a new gate installed as the current one if about to fall and the hinges are all bent up. It's currently pretty wide but just want one wide enough to get the push mower through so it won't be so heavy. Please pm me. Thanks.


----------

